# Topics > Robotics > Prevention of cruelty to robots >  American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Robots, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - aspcr.com

----------


## Airicist

Robot Lives Matter (ASPCA Commercial)

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> End the abuse. #RobotLivesMatter

----------

